# Firefox Crash sono disperato

## lotti

le ho provate tutte ma nulla

ho riemerso, eliminato il mio profilo, e altre soluzioni nel forum... ma nulla

praticamente quando devo scaricare qualcosa o visualizzare un formato in flash si blocca...

ecco l'output da console...

```
/opt/firefox/mozilla-xremote-client: Error: Failed to find a running server.

No running windows found

Warning: Couldn't extract MOZ_USER_DIR from /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

```

----------

## federico

Leggendo sul forum con una ricerca ho visto che il problema sembra relazionato con pango, la maggior parte dei post che ho trovato parlavano di re-emergere pango per risolvere il problema.

Fede

----------

## lotti

 *federico wrote:*   

> Leggendo sul forum con una ricerca ho visto che il problema sembra relazionato con pango, la maggior parte dei post che ho trovato parlavano di re-emergere pango per risolvere il problema.
> 
> Fede

 

nulla

----------

## skakz

se non l'hai già fatto prova a cancellare ~/.mozilla

attento però che perdi tutte le impostazioni bookmarks etc. etc. quindi fatti un backup  :Wink: 

----------

## lotti

gia' fatto ho provato ad emergere la versione source... ma nulla

----------

## skakz

allora prova con

```
export MOZ_USER_DIR="$HOME/.mozilla/firefox"; firefox
```

----------

## lotti

il fatto e' che con la versione source non mi dice piu' nulla....ma il problema rimane, e adesso anche se navigo dopo un po' crasha come explorer... giuro che non ho mai toccato nulla....

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

scusami non ho capito, usi la versione source o un bin precompilato?

Che kernel usi?

Puoi provare a lanciare firefox da terminale e postare l'output in seguito ad un crash?

----------

## lotti

allora versione source adesso e non mi da nessun errore tranne 

- No windows running found

pero' si blocca comunque sembra explorer.....

----------

## skakz

 *lotti wrote:*   

> - No windows running found

 

questo non è un errore.. è semlicemente il controllo che fa mozilla-launcher per vedere se deve aprire soltanto un'altra finestra o far partire firefox

----------

## masterbrian

 *lotti wrote:*   

> allora versione source adesso e non mi da nessun errore tranne 
> 
> - No windows running found
> 
> pero' si blocca comunque sembra explorer.....

 

Come ti ha scritto darkdude quello non e' un errore, significa che quando lo lanci non ha trovato nessuna altra istanza del programma.

Ti si blocca dove? Sulla consolle che tipo di errore hai?

Se non posti queste informazioni non ti possiamo aiutare.

----------

## lotti

purtroppo si blocca e basta..... e nessun log..... pero' ho notato che forse mi dice

un GLIB-CRITICAL su ghash.c

che faccio riemergo le glib?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lotti wrote:*   

> purtroppo si blocca e basta..... e nessun log..... pero' ho notato che forse mi dice
> 
> un GLIB-CRITICAL su ghash.c
> 
> che faccio riemergo le glib?

 

Scusa ma se lo lanci da consolle quando crasha ti chiude anche la consolle ???

Se non ti chiude la consolle posta le ultime righe ...

quel GLIB-CRITICAL che "forse" ti dice lo leggi da qualche parte ??? e se è così copia l'errore e postalo

Non vorrei essere "cattivo" ma chiedere di risolvere un errore senza dire di quale errore si tratta è un po' difficile, è come dire al meccanico che la macchina ha un problema e non fargli nemmeno vedere la macchina ... al massimo così si può tirare a indovinare ...

----------

## lotti

ho aggiornato le glib..... pero' si blocca lostesso e stavolta dice solo 

no windows found

----------

## The_Doc

Se hai il "composite" attivato in xorg, prova con questo nello script di eseguzione di firefox

```

export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1

```

----------

## lotti

 *The_Doc wrote:*   

> Se hai il "composite" attivato in xorg, prova con questo nello script di eseguzione di firefox
> 
> ```
> 
> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
> ...

 

non lo ho il composite nel xorg.conf

----------

## gamberetto

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma se lo lanci da consolle quando crasha ti chiude anche la consolle ???
> 
> Se non ti chiude la consolle posta le ultime righe ...
> ...

 

- quoto -  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CarloJekko

posta il tuo xorg che driver usi e che scxheda grafica hai...

Per il problema del flash forse è un problema del plug in e non di firefox...prova a toglierlo... magari toglili tutti e riprova

----------

## lotti

gia'f atto vado per scaricare qualcosa e si blocca

----------

## Kernel78

 *lotti wrote:*   

> gia'f atto vado per scaricare qualcosa e si blocca

 

Non è che magari, per puro caso, ci puoi postare i messaggi di errore (o gli ultimi messaggi) che ti da quando si blocca ?

Così magari possiamo fare qualcosa per aiutarti ?

Ovviamente se non è troppo disturbo, visto che è un bel po' che ti chiediamo di postare degli errori  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## masterbrian

provato ad emergere firefox-bin?

----------

## CarloJekko

non è che tu e cazzantonio avete lo stesso problema?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360751.html

cmq secondo me è un problema di librerie che vi portate dietro entrambi...  io proverei a fare 

emerge -e mozilla-firefox

----------

## lotti

fatto nulla.... :Sad:   che palle sembra di usare explorer

----------

## Sparker

Una volta ho avuto un problema simile a causa di una estemsione.

Prova ad eliminare tutte le estensiono ed i plugin

----------

## lotti

ho elimianto .mozilla dalla mia homedir ma nulla.....

----------

## Kernel78

Prova a creare un nuovo utente e vedere se anche per lui non funziona.

----------

## Hotblack

Ho avuto dei comportamenti di questo genere anche io, però avevano a che fare con alsa e dmix.

Per esempio usando

```
aoss /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher "$@"
```

al posto di

```
exec /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher "$@"
```

avevo dei blocchi al momento di riprodurre i suoni (es. in caso di filmati in flash), ma erano comunque causati da errori nel file di configurazione /etc/asound.conf

----------

